# Caravan Club V Camping and Caravanning Club discounts



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Have just joined the latter and was contemplating resigning from the former as I can't really afford to belong to both but am a bit concerned that I won't be able to duplicate their ferry discounts. 

Dover - Calais return usually costs us around £50 for a motorhome plus 2 people.

Any ideas?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Go direct, most discounts are off standard fares, which you can normally beat on t'internet, And you do not have the problem of getting the C&CC when they will take your call or the CC when they only open office hours.


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I have belonged to both Clubs for some years. Until two years ago the CC with P & O were considerably cheaper. However, for the last two years the C & CC have been 35% cheaper with SeaFrance. These fares have also been cheaper than the Motorhome Ticket Club, going direct and also by going online. Online booking are frought with problems, especially if you want to think about the offer and return after shopping around. You invariably find that prices have increased in the interim - cookies installed on your computer?

Calm seas

John


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm a member of both and find that the ferry prices vary between the two. I justify the cost of both in this country by picking and choosing between their club sites. Generally by being over 60 you qualify for the OAP discounts on the C&CC sites and that can pay for your membership if you stay for more than 5 or 6 nights in a year. Another point is that we have found if we want to go to a particular area we are covered by being a member of both as often one club is represented when the other is not.

If I were pushed into just one I guess I would pick the CC as they have better insurance and Red Pennant services. The C&CC have much friendlier staff though

Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> [/ Generally by being over 60 you qualify for the OAP discounts on the C&CC sites


Better than that Pete- it's 55 :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just been looking at return ferry prices in Jan-Feb, from Seafrance, Norfolkline and P&O. All prices off their web sites.
All the same dates and the closest to a 16.00 sailing and return. 3 adults + Cat. 10metre length RV 4metre high
Seafrance £170 
P&O £160 
Norfolk/L £208

Norfolk charge a whopping £52.50 suppliment for length, the flyer in the CC mag doesn't mention this, so may not be applicable if I book through them.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

There has often been much hype about Norfolkline prices and yet when I have tried to book them, they are always more expensive than the other short sea operators. Does not matter at all now as I have loads of bookings premade with P&O.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell a couple of years ago when they had the old boats they were, since upgrading to nice new shiny ones their not. I believe we paid £118 return in June 06 on the old boats.

Since I don't consider the ferry cossing one of the highlites of my holiday I wish they had stuck with the old ones.

Olley


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Found Speed Ferries on this site and just looked up price from Dover to Boulougne return going middle of May coming back beginning of June £68 return as they have discount at moment. Has anyone used these before? Seems cheap to me and a quick crossing.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just booked with the 3C gave up on the CC, kept saying they were busy, £165 Dover-Calais return, 3 people+cat. Sunday 13th Jan back Friday the 1st Feb. £7.50 cheaper than the Internet. 

Fairly easy, apart from being asked if we were a Renault or Fiat base, and being met by a baffled silence when I said Workhorse. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

re anneandgeorge's comment about Speed Ferries. We tried to book with this operator last year, but they were too vague about their width criteria, so rather than risk being refused a sailing we didn't bother in the end. Used Norfolkline instead which were cheapest of all at the time of booking.Mike.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

latest offer, with CC/Norfolk Line is £26 each way, provided you sail when they want - We usually do that, as we can easily overnight at either end.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dbh haven't seen that offer on the web, going at their cheapest times, sunday 22.00 and friday 06.01 return brings it down to £156.50, going at the sametime as P&O puts it up to £208.50 thats £43.50 dearer.

Olley


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

It came as a flyer, with January's CC magazine - not read it fully yet, and not currently at home.

Price was £46 each way, for car+caravan, then it said MHs go even cheaper, take £20 off! (admittedly, I need to read small print, to see if it's £20 each way, or £20 for round trip)

From memory, it covered most of the year as well, excluding a couple of peak months.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have decided to go via Harwich Hook this year after the awful slow journey around London last July when we went via Dover/Dunkerque  

Checked out on the C&CC website, filled in all the details as you can't just check availability or get a quote and it came up with nothing available for the dates we wanted ??
so
over to the CC site and managed to get Sunday daytime crossings for £135 return would have been even cheaper if we came back a week earlier :lol: 
That's a flexi and refundable fare too. Ok it's a long 6 hour crossing but it saves a good few miles driving on both sides as we are heading for the Czech Republic.

Looking at the CC Norfolkline flyer the cheapest sailing is at 2AM and afternoon sailings are £100 dearer

Has anyone parked overnight at Harwich ??

Enjoy your travels in 2008

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've just booked our Dover - France for the summer. We were restricted on the crossing dates, since we've pre-booked our campsite in Garda, and I / we have to work around the holidays.

P&O, SeaFrance and NorfolkLine were all up around £140 - £160. We've booked on SpeedFerries (large vehicle, up to 7m long and 2.9m high) for £89.60.

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerald;

I thought there were width restrictions with speedferries that excludes anything wider than a panelvan?
If not then I'd be very interested.

pete


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

dbh1961 said:


> It came as a flyer, with January's CC magazine - not read it fully yet, and not currently at home.
> 
> Price was £46 each way, for car+caravan, then it said MHs go even cheaper, take £20 off! (admittedly, I need to read small print, to see if it's £20 each way, or £20 for round trip)
> 
> From memory, it covered most of the year as well, excluding a couple of peak months.


dbh I have the same flyer, its for the 2am sailing and 2,4am return monday-friday only. Plus for us £30 for the cat and £52.50 for length, less £20 for being a motorhome, so still £154.50, for £10 more I go at a much more sensible hour (to me :lol: ) with P&O.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Speedferries Ts&Cs seem unchanged to me:
http://www.speedferries.co.uk/speedVehicle.php

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1642.html#1642
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-107099.html#107099

Apart from pushing your luck with 2.24m width, Gerald, believe me that if you have a full boat, you'd really wish you had gone elsewhere. I'll leave playing sardines to sardines.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peejay said:


> I thought there were width restrictions with speedferries that excludes anything wider than a panelvan? If not then I'd be very interested.


Thanks, guys. Ooops 

Gerald


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ferries*



anneandgeorge said:


> Found Speed Ferries on this site and just looked up price from Dover to Boulougne return going middle of May coming back beginning of June £68 return as they have discount at moment. Has anyone used these before? Seems cheap to me and a quick crossing.


Hi Anne and George

The Speed Ferries were 2m width restriction and 2.75high I think, or could be 2.95, I know we never qualified.... and they used to take a Hymer Tramp a friend has, but then said 2.0m dead width and stopped him going, yet he could get on and off.....

So do check you fit their criteria, as I gather you have to do a turn and it is tight.

Likewise we used Norfolk with the old boats, preferred them to be honest and as others have said their prices went up with the new ones....and we had both P&O at £46 and Sea France at £48 return in May and then August last year....

We tended to sail around 6-7pm and back 7-8am...

Carol

Carol


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

olley said:


> dbh1961 said:
> 
> 
> > It came as a flyer, with January's CC magazine - not read it fully yet, and not currently at home.
> ...


Hi Olley - yes, P&O seems the best deal for your set up. I agree that £10 isn't enough of a saving to outweigh the funny travel times.

For us (shorter van and no cat) Norfolk Lines looks a good deal, although we will price up P&O as well.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't forget to check the Channel Tunnel - :: see here ::

Gerald


----------

